# Tomato sauce killed me!



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Does anyone have any info/experience with a bad gut reaction to tomato sauce??? I don't eat it often, but I made a big batch this past weekend, ate some and I'm really suffering with cramps and low energy. It's especially discouraging because I had been doing so well.A friend tells me when you cook a tomato it becomes highly acidic. I must say that it turned my stool reddish and I have an anal irritation.....that sounds like I can't digest it....and years ago this gave me no problem.Any thoughts would be appreciated. I guess I have to give this gallon of sauce I made away.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There has been another thread on this in the last couple of days. Tomatoes seem to be a fairly common no-no.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

Karoe, I used to eat a lot of tomato products also, and they never bothered me much until about five years ago, when I turned 52. I can eat raw tomato slices, but not the foods made with cooked tomato sauces (all my favorites, like chili, spaghetti, lasagna). I have the same reaction as you. The worst is the rectal stinging and burning. I also get that from dairy products and citrus fruits. My doctor is the one who alerted me to avoiding milk products. I would never have believed that it could cause rectal itching. But he was right--it does, at least for me. I can tolerate a little, maybe 1/4 cup a day, but not much more.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

I've often heard that we (those with IBS-D) should stay away from tomatoes and tomato-based products. Does anyone know what exactly is it about tomatoes that is bad? I love Italian food and I'm screwed if I have to cut out tomatoes!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Citric acid (look for it as an additive in many tomato, and even potato processed products, plus fruity beverages, soda pop, and salad dressings). It was detected during allergy testing for me, and is a definite almost immediate trigger for me causing bloating and abdominal discomfort. Coffee contains it naturally (I believe chocolate too), and causes a similar reaction in me (I can get away with small amounts of chocolate, or a piece of fresh tomato at times - definitely has to be fresh though. I think the longer it sits around, the more acid is produced. Sometimes, I think it is worse when cooked, and wonder if it becomes more acid then, or just that it is more in concentration when cooked down.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Tomatoes, oranges, lemons...can't touch 'em!


----------



## Fergus (Oct 22, 2004)

All of you, but particularly middle-aged and elderly men, should think very seriously about removing tomatoes from your diet. Tomatoes are the richest natural source of lycopene, a flavinoid demonstrated to have powerful anti-cancer and anti-oxidant properties. Lycopene is believed to be particularly effective in reducing the risk of prostate cancer.More info here: http://www.yourhealthbase.com/prostate_cancer.html or here http://www.lycopene.org/ OK, it's sponsored by HJ Heinz, but it seems a lot more balanced than most web sites put out by drug and supplement manufacturers.The effect was originally discovered by researchers who found a very low incidence of prostate cancer in the Mediterranean countries.Personally, I've had many friends die of prostate cancer, who may have been senior citizens but were otherwise in great shape. Unfortunately because it occurs mostly in elderly men (amongst Caucasians at least - men of African extraction tend to contract it earlier, maybe because their ancestral diet was richer in flavinoids?), I don't think it's taken as seriously as other cancers by the medical profession. I would think very carefully about cutting out tomatoes, unless you are able to replace the lycopene from another dietary source or take lycopene supplements.PSThere are apparently a number of health benefits for women as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2001)

I agree with you, and the same applies to chocolate as well. But the problem is that some simply can't handle these types of foods - if you can't eat it, you can't eat it. So there's really nothing to reconsider if IBS leaves you without a choice.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Has anyone tried taking a digestive enzyme before eating tomato sauce, i wonder?thanks to all for your interest.


----------

